# chumbada



## raf.personal

Hi!
I didnd't find a good definition of the word "chumbar" in the following context:
"Considerando que a partição do wikipédia português foi *chumbada* isso provavelmente quererá dizer que pessoas com a mesma ideologia que você estariam numa minoria."
Any suggestion?
Thanks!


----------



## raf.personal

I saw in Porto Alegre stores that anounced "chumbeiro."  Does it have any thing to do with "chumbada"?


----------



## spohreis

raf.personal said:


> I saw in Porto Alegre stores that anounced "chumbeiro."  Does it have any thing to do with "chumbada"?



Bom, muitas coisas são vendidas nas lojas de Porto Alegre. Você se lembra do que era? Era um tipo de bolsa?

Chumbada e chumbeiro têm muitas definições em português. Na minha opinião, sempre significam coisas distintas. 

Mas já que estamos no "chumb", chumbeado=chumbado é bêbado.


----------



## J. Bailica

Mas 'chumbada' também quer dizer recusada, indeferida, retida, etc., embora normalmente se use em contexto informal.

Está-me a escapar alguma coisa, ou essa acepção da palavra é exclusiva de Portugal?

Aqui ouvem-se frequentemente frases como:

'O projecto de lei foi chumbado pelo parlamento' ou até 'o aluno chumbou' (o ano lectivo, ou o teste, etc., isto é, não transitou para o ano ou nível, não  ficou aprovado; presentemente, aliás, há uma tendência para evitar o termo - e o conceito -por se considerar 'pedagogicamente incorrecto').


----------



## Sagitary

Eu também entendo que "chumbada" pode ter vários significados.

"Considerando que a partição do wikipédia português foi *chumbada* (aumentada/combatida, barrada), isso provavelmente querer dizer que pessoas com a mesma ideologia que você estariam numa minoria."

Chumbada, ao meu ver, pode ser tanto combatida como aumentada.


----------



## Carfer

J. Bailica tem razão e, no contexto, até faz bastante sentido. Se o autor da frase é estrangeiro, então é um estrangeiro com muitissimo bom domínio do português!


----------



## Pernambuco

raf. personal,

Maybe you should tell us the nationality of your text. It seems to me that brazilians and portuguese have different meanings or uses for this very word. By the word "quererá", I assume It must be from Portugal.


----------



## anaczz

*O que aconteceu na Wikipédia:*
_A versão em português foi das primeiras a ser criada, logo em maio de 2001, sendo atualmente a sétima mais extensa, contando com perto de 450 mil artigos. A questão ortográfica foi, desde o primeiro momento, um tema controverso na Wikipédia lusófona. Até agora eram oficialmente aceites, em pé de igualdade, tanto a escrita portuguesa (resultante do Acordo Ortográfico de 1945), como a brasileira (estabelecida pelo Formulário Ortográfico de 1943). No entanto, esse “modus operandi” tem sido frequentemente questionado, levando alguns wikipedistas portugueses e brasileiros mais exaltados a reclamar a secessão da Wikipédia em dois projetos independentes (um brasileiro e outro português). Até ao momento, tais reivindicações nunca sortiram efeitos práticos, talvez porque também existe uma só Wikipédia em inglês, ou em espanhol, ou em francês, ou em árabe, independentemente da quantidade de países que falam essas línguas e das variantes que cada uma dela também comporta.Fonte

*Portanto o "chumbada" aqui tem o sentido que *_*J. Bailica sugeriu. Acho que no Brasil também se usa com esse sentido. 
A divisão da Wikipédia em português europeu e português brasileiro, ou coisa que o valha, foi chumbada, reprovada e, desde outubro de 2008, a ortografia portuguesa oficial na Wikipédia é a do último acordo ortográfico.
*


----------



## C. Curty Jr.

Sem dúvidas o sentido é esse de Portugal (recusada, indeferida, retida) porque, para mim, antes de ler o post do *J. Bailica, * não fazia o menor sentido.


----------



## brasileirinho

C. Curty Jr. said:


> Sem dúvidas o sentido é esse de Portugal (recusada, indeferida, retida) porque, para mim, antes de ler o post do *J. Bailica, * não fazia o menor sentido.



Concordo. Certamente essa palavra não faz parte do vocabulário brasileiro. Que alguns têm um nível de erudição elevado e a entendem, é indiscutível, mas para o brasileiro médio, _chumbado_ quer dizer _bêbado_, sem falar no sentido de _pregado_, literalmente, na parede ou em qualquer superfície, por meio de chumbo.


----------



## raf.personal

What's "pregado"? Cravado?


----------



## brasileirinho

raf.personal said:


> What's "pregado"? Cravado?



Aqui, nesse contexto, quer dizer "attached".

pregado, participio de pregar.

_pregar_ pode ser:
to attach, to screw, to spike, to tack, to nail (nesse paradigma de sentidos).

_pregar _pode ser também:
to preach


----------



## anaczz

brasileirinho said:


> Concordo. Certamente essa palavra não faz parte do vocabulário brasileiro. Que alguns têm um nível de erudição elevado e a entendem, é indiscutível, mas para o brasileiro médio, _chumbado_ quer dizer _bêbado_, sem falar no sentido de _pregado_, literalmente, na parede ou em qualquer superfície, por meio de chumbo.



Meu problema não é o nível de erudição elevado, é que morei em Portugal muito tempo e já não sei o que é daqui e o que é de lá! hehehe


----------



## Pernambuco

brasileirinho said:


> Concordo. Certamente essa palavra não faz parte do vocabulário brasileiro. Que alguns têm um nível de erudição elevado e a entendem, é indiscutível, mas para o brasileiro médio, _chumbado_ quer dizer _bêbado_, sem falar no sentido de _pregado_, literalmente, na parede ou em qualquer superfície, por meio de chumbo.



Eu concordo com brasileirinho quanto ao último significado exposto. Este é sem dúvidas, o mais comum e aceito em qualquer região do Brasil. É, inclusive, linguajar técnico utilizado no ramo da construção civil:

*Chumbar.* Fixar com chumbo ou cimento uma peça a uma parede, uma trave etc. Variante: enchumbar.


----------



## raf.personal

OK, so let’s summarize:

*Chumbado(a)* means:
1. Bêbado, cansado, doente (_Sporheis_)
2. Indeferido, recusado, retido (_J. Bailica, Sagitario, anaczz, C. Curty Jr_.)
3. Pregado na parede por meio de um prego ou cemento (_brasileirinho, pernambuco_)
4. “To flunk --a test-- Chumbar o ano letivo ou o teste” (_J. Bailica_)

Now, what’s a _*chumbeiro*_?

Thanks, everyone!


----------



## Brass

Oi para todos.
O Aulete dá (entre outros) o significado de  " _Cilindro de couro onde os caçadores trazem o chumbo. [Usa-se a tiracolo ou em torno da cintura.]_" para o _chumbeiro_. 
Talvez tenha sido este produto que raf.presonal tenha visto em lojas de Porto Alegre (especialmente se eram lojas de produtos tradicionais).


----------



## C. Curty Jr.

Ainda tem a "chumbada" que é aquela peça de chumbo para dar peso às linhas de pesca.


----------



## raf.personal

I don't think that was the type of store in Rio Grande do Sul. There were dozens of them and I don't believe hunting is that popular in Porto Alegre.


----------



## spohreis

raf.personal said:


> OK, so let’s summarize:
> 
> *Chumbado(a)* means:
> 1. Bêbado, cansado=pregado_Sporheis_)
> 2. Indeferido, recusado, retido (_J. Bailica, Sagitario, anaczz, C. Curty Jr_.)
> 3. Pregado na parede por meio de um prego ou cemento (_brasileirinho, pernambuco_)
> 4. “To flunk --a test-- Chumbar o ano letivo ou o teste” (_J. Bailica_)
> 
> Now, what’s a _*chumbeiro*_?
> 
> Thanks, everyone!


----------



## raf.personal

OK, here's a context from today's O Publico where we can apply the verb "chumbar":
*Esquerda chumba relatório do PSD sobre leis para casamento gay.*


----------



## MOC

Your second choice.


----------



## angelicapq

Lembre,-se da raiz da palavra:
Chumbo: Metal muito pesado
Algo que é chumbado (no sentido literal) fica mais pesado e se for solto, cairá com muita força. No sentido figurado, se eu chumbar a opinião ou uma proposta, eu estarei a pondo abaixo, negando, recusando. 

"Considerando que a partição do wikipédia português foi *chumbada* isso provavelmente quererá dizer que pessoas com a mesma ideologia que você estariam numa minoria"
"Esquerda *chumba *relatório do PSD sobre leis para casamento _gay"_

Nas duas senteças significa _rejeitado, derrotado, negado. [rejected,defeated, denied]. _É um sentido figurado, gíria.

_Translation: _
"Seeing that the partition of the portuguese wikipedia was defeated it probably will mean that people with the same ideology that you would be in a minority"
"Leftits defeated PSD report about laws for gay marriage"

=]


----------



## Carfer

angelicapq said:


> Lembre,-se da raiz da palavra:
> Chumbo: Metal muito pesado
> Algo que é chumbado (no sentido literal) fica mais pesado e se for solto, cairá com muita força. No sentido figurado, se eu chumbar a opinião ou uma proposta, eu estarei a pondo abaixo, negando, recusando.


 
Não sei ao certo qual é a origem da expressão, muito comum em Portugal e que não tem que ver exclusivamente com questões ideológicas ou políticas (na realidade, onde ela mais se usa é nas escolas, uma vez que _'chumbar' _significa reprovar, não obter aprovação: _'Chumbei o ano', 'fui chumbado a Matemática', 'levei um chumbo a Português'_). Não obstante não saber a certeza, sempre tive a ideia de que provinha do '_chumbo_' usado nas armas de caça. _'Dar uma chumbada'_ numa ave, num coelho ou mesmo em alguém é dar-lhe um tiro e, consequentemente, abatê-lo.   
_'Levar/apanhar uma chumbada/um chumbo' é_, naturalmente, a mesma coisa, vista agora da perspectiva da 'vítima'.


----------



## angelicapq

No Brasil, chumbar é usado mais em direitos politicos...
Mas também é muito usada desta forma que você falou: tiro.

então...Acho que a tradução melhor para ajudar nosso colega com duvida é: _derrotada _ou _destruida_, defeated or destroyed

Espero ter ajudado


----------



## jessmlp

Chumbar in a political context means 'to block' or 'to reject' or 'to throw out', as far as I can tell. So 

*Esquerda chumba relatório do PSD sobre leis para casamento gay.* 

would be something like 

*"The left throws out PSD report on gay marriage laws"*

or

*"Left rejects PSD report on gay marriage laws"*


----------

